# Can not reply and message seller



## Don999 (Jan 10, 2022)

Need help , I finished register steps, but can’t message a seller or reply. Checked my profile and settings couldn’t figure out why. Please help. Many thanks !


----------



## Don999 (Jan 10, 2022)

Don999 said:


> Need help , I finished register steps, but can’t message a seller or reply. Checked my profile and settings couldn’t figure out why. Please help. Many thanks !


Trying to message a seller in classified ad forum but showing I don’t have permission to do it


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

You need to be a member for two weeks and have 20 posts first.


----------



## Don999 (Jan 10, 2022)

Toxo-Philite said:


> You need to be a member for two weeks and have 20 posts first.


I see. Thought that is for posting in classified. So there’s no way for me to contact the seller before I achieve those requirement ?


----------



## Don999 (Jan 10, 2022)

Toxo-Philite said:


> You need to be a member for two weeks and have 20 posts first.


Sorry forgot to say thank you for your reply.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Don999.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## jorme222 (Dec 1, 2014)

Unfortunately no, have to wait out your 2 weeks and 20 meaningful and helpful posts.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Read the rules when you join AT.


----------



## Don999 (Jan 10, 2022)

Thanks for all the reply!


----------



## 8025952 (Sep 7, 2020)

God the welcome to archery talk is just a stab in this convo lol.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Don999 said:


> Sorry forgot to say thank you for your reply.


No worries, Welcome to AT.


----------



## Gibson314 (11 mo ago)

I've already bought many stuff but still can not reply....Only message. Not enough posts and I don't want to spam useless posts, so, months later still here...


----------



## Gibson314 (11 mo ago)

I decide just to welcome everyone new so 20 posts should be easy. This one counts too


----------



## Gibson314 (11 mo ago)

But remember to unfollow those posts or you'll get tons of notification


----------



## Blackpowder8bore (10 mo ago)

Don999 said:


> I see. Thought that is for posting in classified. So there’s no way for me to contact the seller before I achieve those requirement ?


Idont think so.theyre pretty sticky here about people just coming to post the classifieds.the answers you got were benign compared to what the usual responses are. Just read the rules, and no,you can't mess with the classifieds at all until you have 20 posts. This is a forum we classifieds,not classifieds with a forum. They want to make sure you're legit and going to stick around not try to scam people etc. Just make your posts have some substance and you'll be through to 20 in no time.


----------



## Sparky Brady (Aug 31, 2021)

In the same boat


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Don999 said:


> Need help , I finished register steps, but can’t message a seller or reply. Checked my profile and settings couldn’t figure out why. Please help. Many thanks !


Welcome. Please make sure to read all of the rules that are listed at the top of each section. And notice that we have a "Search" function that you can use to check to see if any questions you have are already asked and/or answered in other threads.


----------

